# Question about website and search engines



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

I recently started using Godaddy's Quick Shopping card and realized that they don't submit automatically to the search engines and I have to do it manually. Is this a difficult process? Do I have to register with each search engine? How long before the site shows up in the search?
Also, has anyone tried their SEO plan for $2.99 a month, is it any good?

Thanks...


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

puertopass said:


> I recently started using Godaddy's Quick Shopping card and realized that they don't submit automatically to the search engines and I have to do it manually. Is this a difficult process? Do I have to register with each search engine? How long before the site shows up in the search?
> Also, has anyone tried their SEO plan for $2.99 a month, is it any good?
> 
> Thanks...


Just go to this website www.selfpromotion.com/ it will sub your website to the major search engines.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

You can submit manually to each site and it's free. 
Where it shows up on the search engine depends on your meta tags, your green content, and how well you get your name out there.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

gotta love the t-shirt forums...great info..


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

yeeh .. i'm trying to submit my web site to search engines too. it is kind of easy, BUT it depends how good you are with IT skills .. i'm so, so .. well i would like to say very bad ..  i'm using selfpromotion.com as a guide how to prepare web site for search engines. yes they do have kind of easy option and they would submit to most of the search engines, BUT not to all of them. for example the best search engine is yahoo and that gonna cost 300 american dollars .. 
min what you have to do -
create web site with content;
fix all links;
validate html;
validate css;
add title tag;
add meta tag;
add meta keywords;
get some links;
add first paragraph .. and thats just minimum .. i would suggest to read selfpromotion.com ..


----------



## railstud (May 3, 2010)

Guys my websites blows, its with go daddy, take a look at it please whattatees.com and tell me what I'm doing wrong and maybe change it compleatly... how do I change it to say where someone can pick a tee how many and buy with PayPal or credit card..... direct me please and this site does rawk


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

railstud said:


> Guys my websites blows, its with go daddy, take a look at it please whattatees.com and tell me what I'm doing wrong and maybe change it compleatly... how do I change it to say where someone can pick a tee how many and buy with PayPal or credit card..... direct me please and this site does rawk


you should create a new thread


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

I'd use Google WebMaster tools. I am ALWAYS cautious of so called mass SEO spamming (submission) tools. It's one thing to submit a site, its another to have a good enough site that your submission will be worth while.

Submitting your site just tells Google where you are. It does not mean you will start to appear in search engine results. The only way this will happen is if you have some really awesome content. I wrote some recent blog posts on this for our DecoNetwork newsletter so I will paste the links here not as spam but in direct reply to the questions asked here as I feel the articles I wrote in the past will help.

First you need to ensure you have good content on your site: Content is king when it comes to SEO | DecoNetwork Blog

You can use some neat tools in Google to identify some keywords to use on your website. I talked about this in this post: Identify useful keywords for your website content | DecoNetwork Blog

With awesome content then you can tell Google to come check you out and don't forget to get as many links to your site as possible! How to tell Google your website exists – Webmaster Tools and Links | DecoNetwork Blog

Keep returning to Webmaster Tools as you can see the last time Google visited you site and tell them to come back and visit again if you make any changes.

Also, just because it's a website don't forget to think local. Many people still search for local businesses online such as "t shirt printing sydney". Do this will more thank likely present a Google Places page so make sure you set up a Google Places page for your site. Instructions in my post Drive traffic to your website by listing your t-shirt business in Google Places for free! | DecoNetwork Blog

My last tip is patience. It wont happen overnight and takes work so keep at it!

Good luck and share your experiences (good and bad) with the forum here. Great to hear how people are going and what works for them.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

I'd use Google WebMaster tools. I am ALWAYS cautious of so called mass SEO spamming (submission) tools. It's one thing to submit a site, its another to have a good enough site that your submission will be worth while.

Submitting your site just tells Google where you are. It does not mean you will start to appear in search engine results. The only way this will happen is if you have some really awesome content. I wrote some recent blog posts on this for our DecoNetwork newsletter so I will paste the links here not as spam but in direct reply to the questions asked here as I feel the articles I wrote in the past will help.

First you need to ensure you have good content on your site: Content is king when it comes to SEO | DecoNetwork Blog

You can use some neat tools in Google to identify some keywords to use on your website. I talked about this in this post: Identify useful keywords for your website content | DecoNetwork Blog

With awesome content then you can tell Google to come check you out and don't forget to get as many links to your site as possible! How to tell Google your website exists – Webmaster Tools and Links | DecoNetwork Blog

Keep returning to Webmaster Tools as you can see the last time Google visited you site and tell them to come back and visit again if you make any changes.

Also, just because it's a website don't forget to think local. Many people still search for local businesses online such as "t shirt printing sydney". Do this will more thank likely present a Google Places page so make sure you set up a Google Places page for your site. Instructions in my post Drive traffic to your website by listing your t-shirt business in Google Places for free! | DecoNetwork Blog

My last tip is patience. It wont happen overnight and takes work so keep at it!

Good luck and share your experiences (good and bad) with the forum here. Great to hear how people are going and what works for them.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, what you really want to submit? If you want to submit products in the search engine then go to serach engine where you want to submit and search for "local listing in google & yahoo or Bing" then submit your company as well products. If you just want to submit your site for indexing purpose then go to entire search engine and search "url submission in Google or yahoo or bing". If you want to use any robot for submission this is not bad but you'll not satisfy internally.


----------

